# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Anavar w/ TRT

## pittbulldad

I have an order of Anavar prescribed but my doc is leaving it up to me to decide how long to run it...

any suggestions on how I should use this in conjuntion with my TRT? 

200mg/wk Test cyp (broken into two 100mg doses)
100mg/wk Test Prop (broken into two 50mg doses)

I was thinking of running anavar for 4 weeks and then taking a break.. or would it be better to run it longer? and is there a point I should stop any way?

----------


## Black

How many mg are you going to run? I would say maybe 4-6 weeks and then see how your liver values are. Definitely will want to run it in cycles. True it's mild, but it will still hurt the liver.

----------


## Vettester

6 weeks should be fine. I'm going to run 50mg for 6 weeks myself starting next week.

----------


## pittbulldad

its 50mg that i'm running

----------


## awesome1

> I have an order of Anavar prescribed but my doc is leaving it up to me to decide how long to run it...
> 
> any suggestions on how I should use this in conjuntion with my TRT? 
> 
> 200mg/wk Test cyp (broken into two 100mg doses)
> 100mg/wk Test Prop (broken into two 50mg doses)
> 
> I was thinking of running anavar for 4 weeks and then taking a break.. or would it be better to run it longer? and is there a point I should stop any way?


Would 2x a week for prop be frequent enough?

----------


## chrisdc

dont want to post jack but doc precscibed me 50mg anavar also for 6 wks only..said thats all it should be for liver and bloods..i am currently on dhea 50mg, cream 20% and hcg ..anavar ok with this combo..or add more..just want to get harder not heavier

----------


## durak

> dont want to post jack but doc precscibed me 50mg anavar also for 6 wks only..said thats all it should be for liver and bloods..i am currently on dhea 50mg, cream 20% and hcg..anavar ok with this combo..or add more..just want to get harder not heavier


your answer is in this exact thread!

----------


## chrisdc

really...show me where it says running anavar while on what im on will be beneficial and a good combo, and that i should or should not add more stuff to get harder..

----------


## durak

_Dont want to post jack but doc precscibed me 50mg anavar also for 6 wks only..said thats all it should be for liver and bloods..
_

Thread establishes 50mg 6wks is the way to go.


_i am currently on dhea 50mg, cream 20% and hcg.._ 

So you are on basic TRT... welcome the forum.

_anavar ok with this combo.. or add more..just want to get harder not heavier
_
I assume you have read the basic profile.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199816

_running anavar while on what im on will be beneficial and a good combo, and that i should or should not add more stuff to get harder..
_

It is kinda like saying "I am taking 200mg cyp a week, would anavar be ok and would it make me harder? Oh yeah should I or should I not add more stuff to get harder?"

----------


## RNMOVR

> I have an order of Anavar prescribed but my doc is leaving it up to me to decide how long to run it...
> 
> any suggestions on how I should use this in conjuntion with my TRT? 
> 
> 200mg/wk Test cyp (broken into two 100mg doses)
> 100mg/wk Test Prop (broken into two 50mg doses)
> 
> I was thinking of running anavar for 4 weeks and then taking a break.. or would it be better to run it longer? and is there a point I should stop any way?


I'm curious on how ya'll were able to talk your Dr. into prescribing Anavar. I am patient of a local anti-aging/wellness center and my Dr turns her nose down every time I bring up Anavar or anything else. She originally had me on 200 mg per wk Test Cyp and I was able to talk her into to changing it to 200 mg per wk Test Ent. (since it makes me swell less). So, she is not completely unapproachable. I have checked around locally and none of the other local clinics/Drs do anything else but test and HGH. Also, all of the clinics that I formally dealt with in Florida are gone. Any suggestions or insight on how you persuaded your Dr would be greatly appreciated. 

Don't let my low post count sway you from taking the time to reply. I have been a member for awhile, but most of my questions have been answered by simply searching the forums. I'm not a lurker, but more of me knowing my place as someone with less knowledge than the next guy...

----------


## Vettester

RNMOVR, check out this link on getting Anavar .

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=431642

----------


## DragonRider

> I'm curious on how ya'll were able to talk your Dr. into prescribing Anavar . I am patient of a local anti-aging/wellness center and my Dr turns her nose down every time I bring up Anavar or anything else. She originally had me on 200 mg per wk Test Cyp and I was able to talk her into to changing it to 200 mg per wk Test Ent. (since it makes me swell less). So, she is not completely unapproachable. I have checked around locally and none of the other local clinics/Drs do anything else but test and HGH. Also, all of the clinics that I formally dealt with in Florida are gone. Any suggestions or insight on how you persuaded your Dr would be greatly appreciated. 
> 
> Don't let my low post count sway you from taking the time to reply. I have been a member for awhile, but most of my questions have been answered by simply searching the forums. I'm not a lurker, but more of me knowing my place as someone with less knowledge than the next guy...


I'm curious how any of you get a doctor to prescribe 200mg a week of anything. 
My doctor will not consider anything but gel AND 100mg per week should take your levels up to about 1000ng/dl which is the extreme high end of the range.

----------


## chrisdc

yeah i read anavar thread...and love the way it sounds for summer leaning...i guess my question is on other forums they always say run it with this or that...so im wondering if what trt and my hgh will be ok to do with anavar?

----------


## durak

> yeah i read anavar thread...and love the way it sounds for summer leaning...i guess my question is on other forums they always say run it with this or that...so im wondering if what trt and my hgh will be ok to do with anavar?


Yes it is fine. Will work like a charm.

----------


## jeepers

> I have an order of Anavar prescribed but my doc is leaving it up to me to decide how long to run it...
> 
> any suggestions on how I should use this in conjuntion with my TRT? 
> 
> 200mg/wk Test cyp (broken into two 100mg doses)
> 100mg/wk Test Prop (broken into two 50mg doses)
> 
> I was thinking of running anavar for 4 weeks and then taking a break.. or would it be better to run it longer? and is there a point I should stop any way?


To me.... 200mg a week of Cyp AND the Prop sees a bit excessive for TRT?

What were your levels to start at.. AND where are they at now...

----------


## durak

he is doing trt plus for a while...  :Smilie:

----------


## jeepers

> he is doing trt plus for a while...


Figured that part.....

good luck in your TRT plus.... 

Why not just PLUS the trt with some more Enth or Cyp... run 500mg every 7 days fr 10 weeks then drop back to the TRT dose.

Prop is OK (have used it inthe past BUT.... EOD injections get old)

----------


## spenbro

I'm not certain what a TRT doctor tests for besides test levels every few months, but will VAR raise a red flag? I know it doesn't mess with your test levels, but what about everything else?

----------


## bowers32

I am in middle of a cycle of var.... i wasn't sure if i should start it since my bf is high.... but I had it so i went ahead anyway.

I love it..... even at a higher bf% I am seeing veins I haven't before... my muscles are harder and bigger than they ever have been and I am really thinning up... though I imagine the very strict diet and cardio I have been on for several months now is playing it's part as well.

I have had zero side affects from it which for me is a miracle.. I am ususally king of side affects....

I would take the great advice of vette that he gave me and that is to take UDCA for some liver support,.... that is some of the best advice I have had... the stuff did wonders for me on my last BW.... cholestrol levels went way down and liver enzymes where were out of whack are now normal.

good luck

----------


## eregitano

> 6 weeks should be fine. I'm going to run 50mg for 6 weeks myself starting next week.


is that 50 mg per day or per week?

----------


## pittbulldad

> is that 50 mg per day or per week?


that per day.. anavar has a half life of 8 hours...

----------


## eregitano

> that per day.. anavar has a half life of 8 hours...


wow, that does get pricey then.

----------


## pittbulldad

it was 850 for 100 pills.. so yes.. its expensive.. you need to make sure your diet is on point and you are ready to cut up.. if not its a waste of a ton of money

----------


## eregitano

> it was 850 for 100 pills.. so yes.. its expensive.. you need to make sure your diet is on point and you are ready to cut up.. if not its a waste of a ton of money


wow, so 100 tabs is essentially 20 days then right?

----------


## pittbulldad

nope they are 50mg tabs.. 100 days...

----------


## Epic Ed

So how did it go? Looks like it's been at least 6 weeks since you started. Results and thoughts?

----------


## pittbulldad

I felt strong as hell while i was taking it... .. even with the joint pain i was getting.. the downside was that I had not dialed in my diet so I didn't see any major "fat loss" or anything of that nature.. i did lose 10 pounds but with the increased energy level and such that would be expected... losing 10 pounds isn't worth the 850.. I also got a severe case of backne (back acne)..

overall i think if my diet had been on point and i was already 20 pounds lighter from where i currently am I would have seen much more benefit...

addendum..
My strength gains have not diminished at all either..

----------


## Vettester

> is that 50 mg per day or per week?





> wow, so 100 tabs is essentially 20 days then right?


Do not go near any Anavar , repeat, stay away from the Anavar!  :Chairshot:

----------


## eregitano

> Do not go near any Anavar , repeat, stay away from the Anavar!


please do tell more???

----------


## Vettester

> please do tell more???


What?? Just kidding you a little bit if you didn't gather that.

----------


## Times Roman

> wow, that does get pricey then.


I run 50mg/day (split into 3x day). powder runs about $40/mo.

----------


## durak

> I run 50mg/day (split into 3x day). powder runs about $40/mo.


If only...

----------


## crg

$850 per 100..holy sh*t!!! 

Back in the day I used to get Anavar and Winstrol in the Philippines and Korea for about $20 per 100..inflation is a beyotch uh?

----------

